# core i3-3220 vs fx 4170 vs phenom ii x4 965



## Arrin (Nov 2, 2012)

i've been told that my Q8300 isn't going to cut it for much longer so i think it's time for a slight upgrade!

i3 and the 4170 are equally priced at ~£95 whereas the phenom is at just £70

now also consider that i need a gpu and mobo to go with it, if i was to get the phenom it would essentially give me £25 extra to put towards the gpu/better mobo

AMD mobos;

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-...r3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-(x16)-atx - MSI 970A-G46 AMD 970 AM3+ £58
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asrock-970-extreme-4-am3plus-amd-970-atx-4-d3-2100-glan-usb-30-esata - ASRock 970 Extreme 4, AM3+, AMD 970 £71

and the intel mobo;

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asro...1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-d-sub-dvi-d-hdmi-atx - ASRock Z77 Pro 4 - £83


so what i could potentially get is;

phenom, 7850 and the ASRock mobo - £305
i3, gtx 650ti, ASRock mobo - £308
fx 4170, hd 7850 and msi mobo - £313

for the i3 i could probably get a cheaper mobo and then get a 7850 or maybe even a 7870 if it's within budget



ANY suggestions on what i should do would be great, i'm kind of leaning towards the phenom + good mobo for if i ever plan to get one of the newer cpus..

also i probably won't upgrade my system for the next 3-4 years(my current pc has lasted almost 5!)... i'm leaning towards the phenom ii x4 due to the price of it all and if i ever wanted to upgrade i'd have a decent mobo


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 2, 2012)

Go with the i3. The platform has a better upgrade path.

The X4 945  is more or less equivalent to the Q9550 which isn't that much of an upgrade against your Q8300. Also the AM3+ platform is basically dead, the last batch of processors has been released (FX-x300 series) and the best _gaming_ CPU for AM3+ (FX-4320) offers similar performance to the i3-3220.

If you already had an AM3 board I wouldn't hesitate to recommend you the FX but not for a new build. Intel is the way to go ATM.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't get the fx 4170 because it's based on the older Bulldozer Architecture. The Phenom is too old to consider.

I would recommend preordering the new Piledriver FX 6 core. It's only £15 more than the i3 but it'll yield you similar gaming performance but it's significantly better in everything else. As applications and even games become more intensive you'll probably be more likely to upgrade the i3 sooner as its only a dual core.

Saying that, the i3 is still a good upgrade path.



> Intel on the other hand does have something to worry about since the FX-6300 demolishes the similarly priced i3 3225 / 3220 in every test except our gaming benchmarks. Granted, the 32nm architecture used in the FX-6300 isn’t particularly efficient when compared against Intel’s 22nm technology but from a value standpoint, AMD is light years ahead.



Conclusion: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...15-amd-vishera-fx-6300-fx-4300-review-18.html

Full review: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...57615-amd-vishera-fx-6300-fx-4300-review.html


Preorder Piledriver FX: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=1967&subid=1825


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 2, 2012)

If you're considering AM3+, is there any reason why you haven't considered the FX-4300? Is it not available in your area?


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If you're considering AM3+, is there any reason why you haven't considered the FX-4300? Is it not available in your area?



I don't think the OP is upto date on the latest processors. He was linking the Bulldozer!

Piledriver FX is sold out everywhere in the UK. Preorder only. 

Only £10 seperates the Piledriver FX 4 core and 6 core, the 4 core makes no sense pricewise.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2012)

1155 having an upgrade path  Its already going to be replaced by haswell which means your CPU and mobo have to be replaced.

just save more cash for now.

AM3+ has a better chance of upgrades, more CPU choices, plus SteamRoller. No board changes required.

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2208525/amd-sticks-with-socket-am3-for-steamroller


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 2, 2012)

wait christmass deal and see how is the price of other processors when hasswell comes out .
if you really need to spend money upgrade but personally i buy a cpu cooler and oc the cpu and for the moment find a good deal only for the graphic card .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> wait christmass deal and see how is the price of other processors when hasswell comes out .
> if you really need to spend money upgrade but personally i buy a cpu cooler and oc the cpu and for the moment find a good deal only for the graphic card .



Personally I wouldnt even bother with a core i3 at this point

ya he would be better off just buying the fastest from Either AMD or intels camps after getting the money required.

that means Skt 2011 or AM3+ with a 7950 Boost since he isnt upgrading for another 3-5 years anyway.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2012)

+1 on the core i3-3220 i have this cpu in my media pc its a good chip for the price i also went with a Asus P8H77-M PRO.


----------



## Arrin (Nov 2, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> As applications and even games become more intensive you'll probably be more likely to upgrade the i3 sooner as its only a dual core.



that's the problem i was seeing..

well it seems like most people are dead set on intels but a dual core doesn't seem like a good investment if it's going to last me a for while so what i'm going to do is try and get a little more money for an i5



Capitan Harlock said:


> wait christmass deal and see how is the price of other processors when hasswell comes out .
> if you really need to spend money upgrade but personally i buy a cpu cooler and oc the cpu and for the moment find a good deal only for the graphic card .



that's what i think i'm going to do, my cpu isn't giving me any troubles right now but i'm just preparing for the future! hopefully i'll be able to get an i5 for slightly cheaper after christmas is over


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 2, 2012)

"i've been told that my Q8300 isn't going to cut it for much longer"

We're you given good advice?

There really is nothing wrong with the Q8300.  Save your money for Haswell at a minimum.  You don't need the latest and greatest...it's not all that great.  I have an e8400 in one of my rigs and it chugs along just fine.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2012)

Arrin said:


> that's the problem i was seeing..
> 
> well it seems like most people are dead set on intels but a dual core doesn't seem like a good investment if it's going to last me a for while so what i'm going to do is try and get a little more money for an i5
> 
> ...



Don't for get a i3 has 2 cores 4 threads when a i5 has 4 cores 4 threads, but yes a i5 would be a better choice if your using your system for gaming.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 2, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1155 having an upgrade path  Its already going to be replaced by haswell which means your CPU and mobo have to be replaced.
> 
> just save more cash for now.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but with the i3 he's starting at the low end of the processor spectrum, he can later get an i5 and an i7 after that. With the AM3+ platform he would already be at the high end with the FX processors.

Personally I would try my hand at OCing the Q8300 and wait for the next platforms but out of the three combos he outlined the i3 + 650t + Z77 board is the best option.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Yeah, but with the i3 he's starting at the low end of the processor spectrum, he can later get an i5 and an i7 after that. With the AM3+ platform he would already be at the high end with the FX processors.
> 
> Personally I would try my hand at OCing the Q8300 and wait for the next platforms but out of the three combos he outlined the i3 + 650t + Z77 board is the best option.



considering he aint upgrading till 3-5 years why not just max it out because by the time he does he probably will be upgrading the mobo and CPU anyway


----------



## Arrin (Nov 2, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> "i've been told that my Q8300 isn't going to cut it for much longer"
> 
> We're you given good advice?
> 
> ...



well to be fair it does still work quite well but i'm still using it at stock clock with ddr2 ram, to get a ddr3 775 mobo it would set me back £99 (ASUS P5E3 Deluxe)

or even a better mobo than my current one in order to oc it is going to cost me ~£40


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 2, 2012)

Arrin said:


> well to be fair it does still work quite well but i'm still using it at stock clock with ddr2 ram, to get a ddr3 775 mobo it would set me back £99 (ASUS P5E3 Deluxe)
> 
> or even a better mobo than my current one in order to oc it is going to cost me ~£40



pay attention at the frequency of the ram, if you wanna bring new ddr 2 go for 1066 minimum dont go 800 or in oc you dont reach high oc like mine.
im at 3.2 ghz for my ddr 2 800 mhz


----------



## EasyTomatoe (Nov 3, 2012)

well so far i think some of the new piledriver is a good choice, although i have to admit an i3 is great but that is if your gonna be upgrading to an i5 in at least a year or 2 (depending on technology) you might even need to move up a notch higher and even change the motherboard  but if all things are good i do say the one with a 7850 or 7870 is a better choice and go with a cheaper mobo too whether going for the amd or intel as if you won't be using crossfire/sli if you go with nvidia then it's better to just get a single slot motherboard and save some bucks.


----------

